# Ohio Blue Tip Strike Anywhere Matches



## clr8ter (Aug 27, 2012)

I'm pretty sure these are not available any more, but I'm going to ask anyways. Are they? Anyone got a line on them besides E-Bay?

I recently bought some Redbird brand SA matches, and they are actually very good, but there's nothing like the old OBT.


----------



## simple.serf (Aug 27, 2012)

I believe the original company went out of business some years back. I did just buy some Diamond strike anywheres at my local hardware store about a month ago though. They aren't as good as OBT's, but they work OK.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Aug 27, 2012)

I just found a bunch when helping my neighbor pack for a move. Wish you could still find them but we haven't found any around here for years.


----------



## Thistle (Aug 27, 2012)

Havent seen them in several years.Still can find the Diamond strike on box ones several places though.Keep a box by mantel & in the shop but dont use them as much as trigger start propane torch.


----------



## DexterDay (Aug 27, 2012)

Found some Penley's at the local Hardware store last year... No OBT's


----------



## velvetfoot (Aug 27, 2012)

Downside of the strike anywheres is they scratch the stuff scratched.


----------



## DexterDay (Aug 27, 2012)

velvetfoot said:


> Downside of the strike anywheres is they scratch the stuff scratched.



Use your Zipper on your pants?!? My Grandfather showed me that 25 yrs ago. Lighters were not very prevalent and he always used matches to light his Ciggs.


----------



## Jags (Aug 28, 2012)

The real OBT of yesteryear could be lit off of dragging them across tight blue jean material (like hiking up your leg to tension your thigh). The new ones - impossible.

Side note of useless info:
It takes two compounds to make the match ignite. Strike on box has one in the match tip and one on the striker. Strike anywhere contains both compounds in the match tip.


----------



## Dave_B (Aug 28, 2012)

They were everywhere here when I was younger.  Interesting read:
http://matchpro.org/Archives/Hobby History/OHIO.pdf


----------



## Thistle (Aug 28, 2012)

Jags said:


> The real OBT of yesteryear could be lit off of dragging them across tight blue jean material (like hiking up your leg to tension your thigh). The new ones - impossible.


 

I used to do that in high school  until I got my Zippo.Quit smoking in '95,Zippo still in desk drawer.


----------



## peakbagger (Aug 28, 2012)

The local hardware store has the diamond brand.  havent seen them online.


----------



## n6crv (Aug 29, 2012)

We would shoot them out of a BB Gun.Would make a nice bang when they hit a wall. Or if you were careful you could cut the tips off then, make a ball out of tin foil with the tips in it and flung them. Nice big bang!


----------



## gmule (Aug 31, 2012)

All I can get here are the diamond brand as well. I noticed that there is not much material on the match head like there used to be.


----------



## blades (Sep 1, 2012)

I vaguely remember something about strike anywhere matches being banned due to a court case where someone was 3 rd deg burned when a pocket full ignited. mfg lost the case and was bankrupted by the decision. This was a long time ago perhaps in the seventies or even prior.

As seems to be common now days blaming the mfg for your stupidity.


----------



## clr8ter (Sep 6, 2012)

The last OBT I bought were in Maine, late 80's or early 90's. They must have been in business till then, at least.....


----------

